# Krusty Bluebird home to nest



## ranman (Jun 22, 2017)

Been collecting for 5 years. Always putting feelers out. Never thought I would find a Bluebird. But I did and it's Krusty! Everything I have been finding lately is Krusty.
No decisions made yet beyond repairing the tank. Could be a rustoration, could be a full restore. First thing first. Tank has to be repaired.
This bike was originally ivory and black. Big shout out to Nick for all of his help and information and same goes to the toy man John for his help and advice as well. Thanks to Steven Hickey as well for all of his support and encouragement!















So far handlebars have been removed along with front wheel and fender.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## Clark58mx (Jun 22, 2017)

That's awesome. I would get it rolling good and everything working. And then wipe it down light oil to preserve it. Congratulations on the find


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 23, 2017)

I dunno if a wipe it down with light oil's gonna do it here:eek:


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 23, 2017)

No matter what Randy, a great find!!!!! Cool man!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 23, 2017)

Very cool find! All you have to do is check out the 36 Elgin Bluebird progress thread, and you can see what's possible! I have a new found look at what is possible with some ingenuity, patience, listening and looking at what others have done, and maybe a little cash. The sky is the limit in this hobby! Joe


----------



## mike j (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice find ! I see a diamond in the rough. If you preserve that crust in photo's, then move on. You'll have some outstanding before & after images. Just MHO. Anyway you take it, have fun. It would be a great Halloween rider as is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2017)

That one puts the "K" in krusty! Good luck with your project Randy. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jun 23, 2017)

*Poor little birdie!!*


----------



## partsguy (Jun 23, 2017)

You should totally go for the restoration, if you can afford it. This won't be cheap in any respect. I wish you the best though! Is the frame solid?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2017)

Randy, you've had a hell of a year thus far, but this find is a milestone! Congrads to you.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## spoker (Jun 23, 2017)

maybe im reading things wrong,first, finding a bluebird is kool no matter what kind of condition,if thats the case why is there so much negative pub on the red one thats been on here for a while????


----------



## ranman (Jun 23, 2017)

partsguy said:


> You should totally go for the restoration, if you can afford it. This won't be cheap in any respect. I wish you the best though! Is the frame solid?



Frame is solid


----------



## ranman (Jun 23, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Randy, you've had a hell of a year thus far, but this find is a milestone! Congrads to you.



Thank you sir


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice!  How was it discovered?  It looks like it was buried in the ground for part of its life.   Congrats on the find!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 23, 2017)

ranman said:


> Frame is solid




GOOD START! Creme and black sounds awesome.

Here's some motivation!

http://www.impalas.net/forums/30-welcome-forum/686-61-convertible-resto-found-ditch.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Nice!  How was it discovered?  It looks like it was buried in the ground for part of its life.



Or maybe it's another Velocipedist creation? You at it again Steve??


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2017)

spoker said:


> maybe im reading things wrong,first, finding a bluebird is kool no matter what kind of condition,if thats the case why is there so much negative pub on the red one thats been on here for a while????




First, I'm hoping Randy didn't pay anywhere near $5k for this bike. Secondly, the other bike wasn't to much better off before the previous owner gave it the shake and bake rattle can resto to hide some major flaws. Lastly, the '38 BBs just don't command the respect or $$ of the '35-7 BBs. Its actually a totally different bike with, essentially, a Robin frame with a detachable tank unlike the original BBs. That said the '38s are much more scarce than the earlier BBs. As everyone knows though rare doesn't necessarily = $$$. Restored or decent originals though can get decent money from those that appreciate them. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2017)

What ever you do don't throw anything away till your done.   Small parts can make a difference in finishing it up.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> What ever you do don't throw anything away till your done.   Small parts can make a difference in finishing it up.




Done? Don't throw anything away ever!


----------



## ranman (Jun 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> First, I'm hoping Randy didn't pay anywhere near $5k for this bike. Secondly, the other bike wasn't to much better off before the previous owner gave it the shake and bake rattle can resto to hide some major flaws. Lastly, the '38 BBs just don't command the respect or $$ of the '35-7 BBs. Its actually a totally different bike with, essentially, a Robin frame with a detachable tank unlike the original BBs. That said the '38s are much more scarce than the earlier BBs. As everyone knows though rare doesn't necessarily = $$$. Restored or decent originals though can get decent money from those that appreciate them. V/r Shawn



No where near. And if I decide to restore this bike it will be done by a local professional.


----------



## spoker (Jun 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> First, I'm hoping Randy didn't pay anywhere near $5k for this bike. Secondly, the other bike wasn't to much better off before the previous owner gave it the shake and bake rattle can resto to hide some major flaws. Lastly, the '38 BBs just don't command the respect or $$ of the '35-7 BBs. Its actually a totally different bike with, essentially, a Robin frame with a detachable tank unlike the original BBs. That said the '38s are much more scarce than the earlier BBs. As everyone knows though rare doesn't necessarily = $$$. Restored or decent originals though can get decent money from those that appreciate them. V/r Shawn



your talking in circles!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2017)

spoker said:


> your talking in circles!!




Ok I'll break it down--the red bike is a piece of crap that the owner was/is asking way too much for.


----------



## spoker (Jun 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok I'll break it down--the red bike is a piece of crap that the owner was/is asking way too much for.



oh well i disagree.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 23, 2017)

Whatever you choose to do, I wish you the best! What a great discovery!


----------



## None (Jun 23, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-elgin-bluebird-progress.92645/

Dude... you gotta check this out. Great find! Congrats! @ranman


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2017)

I hope you got a kiss on the cheek and $20.00 left on the nightstand!
Man, I'd have had trouble letting someone drop that off for free!


----------



## ranman (Jun 23, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Nice!  How was it discovered?  It looks like it was buried in the ground for part of its life.   Congrats on the find!



I did check that out - it is great work - thanks Desiree!


----------



## ranman (Jun 23, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> I hope you got a kiss on the cheek and $20.00 left on the nightstand!
> Man, I'd have had trouble letting someone drop that off for free!



Huh?


----------



## ranman (Jun 23, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Nice!  How was it discovered?  It looks like it was buried in the ground for part of its life.   Congrats on the find!



Been putting out some feelers. This guy responded with several pics including the bb. I couldn't believe it. Several days went by. Guy was using it for a DVD stand. Drug the bike home out of a ditch and loved the look. Bicycle lover not bicycle collector.
Didn't want to sell it and I couldn't leave without it. Made him a solid offer and told him I would get it back on the road.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 23, 2017)

Awesome bike! Please post more photos of the tank. I need to make one eventually, and am trying to get as many photos and measurements as I can. Congrats on the find!


----------



## ranman (Jun 23, 2017)

volksboy57 said:


> Awesome bike! Please post more photos of the tank. I need to make one eventually, and am trying to get as many photos and measurements as I can. Congrats on the find!



Will do. I will send you some good pics. Gimme a day or two.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 23, 2017)

no worries, I am looking forward to your progress!


----------



## vincev (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow ! Wall hanger.


----------



## kreika (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice score man!!!! Lucky day indeed.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 28, 2017)

ranman said:


> Been collecting for 5 years. Always putting feelers out. Never thought I would find a Bluebird. But I did and it's Krusty! Everything I have been finding lately is Krusty.
> View attachment 485732View attachment 485735


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

Now here's Krusty!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Now here's Krusty!
> View attachment 488635




Just needs an OA bath!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Now here's Krusty!
> View attachment 488635



Will you ship?


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Will you ship?




For you! Free of charge.


----------



## ranman (Jul 3, 2017)

The wife made some progress on our bluebird today. My main concern was to get the tank off before tearing down the rest of the bike.
That being said I have had a lot of input on what to do with our Bluebird.
About a third say I should have it restored professionally. Easy enough. I have all the right parts and the right guy locally to do it correctly.
Close to two thirds say keep it original. Work it over, clean it up, use all the original parts, even leave the half rack on it.
A small percentage say leave it as is and hang it on the wall. That's not going to happen. No museum pieces here. If I can't ride em, I don't want em.
I feel like if I do nothing to the bad side of the tank it will continue to deteriorate and I can't let that happen. 
I don't like the idea of bondo but do like the idea of a local artisan to work his metal magic. There will be weld marks etc.
This will be a slow, methodical process and decisions will be made along the way.
Wish us luck!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2017)

I vote restoration  but good luck with whatever decision you make. V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens (Jul 4, 2017)

Clean it up it is its the cheapest put some oil on the tank and it won't ge worse   Be careful how you fix the tank it could go down in value if there is a bunch of weld blobs coming threw the inside


----------



## ranman (Jul 4, 2017)

Wife's been busy....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 6, 2017)

that looks like a fun project. that tank would be no problem for anyone who welds sheet metal on a regular basis.... as long as there is some metal left after sandblasting.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that looks like a fun project. that tank would be no problem for anyone who welds sheet metal on a regular basis.... as long as there is some metal left after sandblasting.




That will take more than welding skills! They better know how to really work sheet metal to get all the shapes and contours right on that one. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That will take more than welding skills! They better know how to really work sheet metal to get all the shapes and contours right on that one. V/r Shawn




easy squeezy. I figure if you have the skills to weld that thin sheetmetal bending up a few pieces should be no problem.


----------



## ranman (Jul 7, 2017)

I was fortunate to meet a true metal artist in the KC area. He came highly recommended and has done some basic and tricky work for me already.
Not sure if he is an artist or a magician but has mad skills!
Taking the tank by this morning so he can get a visual on it and tell me what he thinks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> easy squeezy. I figure if you have the skills to weld that thin sheetmetal bending up a few pieces should be no problem.




Do you have any examples of your before/after of comparable projects?


----------



## mike j (Jul 7, 2017)

From what I can see in the photos, a magician may be needed to weld all those holes up. When the sheet metal is very thin, burning becomes an issue. Any way you do it you'll probably end up finishing w/ glass & bondo, which isn't the end of the world. This is a really nice rare bike, though not a sought after as the earlier model. I remember a respected collector, who owned both models, tell me that the 38 actually rode better. Ooh, blasphemy. Great project you have there, good luck & have fun.


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2017)

jay leno makes parts from computor illustrations,somehow this metal would have to be reproduced or repaired with plastic material,you cant weld on rotten metal,a physical and chemical change has happened,its no longer metal


----------



## bikiba (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like a great project!

Is it me or do these bikes always show up in a super crusty state? Was their paintjobs made less rust proof?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> easy squeezy. I figure if you have the skills to weld that thin sheetmetal bending up a few pieces should be no problem.



Ha Ha, you're gonna need this guy to weld anything to that tank.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

spoker said:


> jay leno makes parts from computor illustrations,somehow this metal would have to be reproduced or repaired with plastic material,you cant weld on rotten metal,a physical and chemical change has happened,its no longer metal




The part could be made through a process called additive manufacturing--commonly called 3D printing but would likely be fairly costly. V/r Shawn

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Do you have any examples of your before/after of comparable projects?




I'm a car guy, I've done so much rust repair and sheetmetal work the metal shavings on my clothes all rusted together in the drain on my washing machine and flooded my garage.


----------



## ranman (Jul 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The part could be made through a process called additive manufacturing--commonly called 3D printing but would likely be fairly costly. V/r Shawn
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...



I have actually thought a lot about AM and wondered about the impact it will have on our hobby. I have not found anyone yet locally that can do anything larger than a 8"x8". I dont feel like it is totally common but some time in the not too distant future I would imagine it will be common and therefore a lot cheaper.


----------



## ranman (Jul 7, 2017)

ranman said:


> I have actually thought a lot about AM and wondered about the impact it will have on our hobby. I have not found anyone yet locally that can do anything larger than a 8"x8". I dont feel like it is totally common but some time in the not too distant future I would imagine it will be common and therefore a lot cheaper.




AM has progressed to the point where they use metal powders and you can actually make parts out of metal instead of plastic models.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

ranman said:


> AM has progressed to the point where they use metal powders and you can actually make parts out of metal instead of plastic models.




This is true but for stressed parts such as the valve Leno was working on I don't think the 'printed' metal parts have the required structural or thermal properties. For a non-stressed, ornamental part such as this tank it would probably be ok but I've never seen a complex part like a tank done. V/r Shawn


----------



## ranman (Jul 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Do you have any examples of your before/after of comparable projects?



Packed it away for now Shawn. I need to chill for awhile and work on other aspects of the bicycle. Looks like now either leave as is or total restore. I was hoping for some middle ground. None here. The bike is both a blessing and a curse. LOL


----------



## ranman (Jul 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> This is true but for stressed parts such as the valve Leno was working on I don't think the 'printed' metal parts have the required structural or thermal properties. For a non-stressed, ornamental part such as this tank it would probably be ok but I've never seen a complex part like a tank done. V/r Shawn



I think the technology is definitely there - just not widespread yet.


----------



## then8j (Oct 22, 2019)

What ever happened to this bike?


----------



## ranman (Oct 23, 2019)

then8j said:


> What ever happened to this bike?



I made the decision to restore


----------



## lwbicycle (Oct 23, 2019)

ranman said:


> I made the decision to restoreView attachment 1084101



Looks great cool to see another one out and about


----------



## then8j (Oct 23, 2019)

This really needs to be in a before and after thread


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 24, 2019)

That turned out great!
Love the '38's!


----------



## ranman (Oct 24, 2019)

then8j said:


> This really needs to be in a before and after thread



I will work on that, thanks!


----------

